# HTML Quelltext auslesen ergibt -null-



## Geese (14. Aug 2011)

Guten Abend bzw. Nacht Java-Forumler,
Da ich, als Schüler, derzeit gesegnet bin, mich in den Sommerferien entspannen zu dürfen, hatte ich mir vorgenommen, mich in dieser Zeit an Java anzunähern. Drum hatte ich mir nun ein umfangreiches Videotraining von Galileo Computing zugelegt. Folgendes Problem lässt mir, leider Gottes auch noch um diese Uhrzeit, keine Ruhe: (ich hoffe, die Lösung ist nicht zu simpel, aber dennoch bitte beachten: Anfängeralarm  


```
import java.io.BufferedReader;
import java.io.InputStream;
import java.io.InputStreamReader;
import java.net.URL;

public class NetworkTest {

	/**
	 * @param args
	 * @throws Exception 
	 */
	public static void main(String[] args) throws Exception {

		URL url = new URL("http://www.galileo-press.de");  // Auch andere Seiten versucht
		InputStream in = url.openStream();  // funktioniert hier etwas nicht?
		BufferedReader reader = new BufferedReader(new InputStreamReader(in));
		String s;
		while ((s = reader.readLine()) != null);
		System.out.println(s);
	}

}
```

Die Konsole gibt mir nur ein trockenes "null" aus, wohingegen der Videotrainer (mit gleichem Code) mit reichlich Quelltext beschert wird. Ich komme einfach nicht dahinter, wo hier nun der Fehler ist...


----------



## XHelp (14. Aug 2011)

Natürlich tut es das... du lässt die schleife solange laufen, bis s 
	
	
	
	





```
null
```
 ist und dann lässt du s ausgeben.
Hättest du die geschweiften Klammern bei der Schleife benutzt wäre es dir nicht passiert


----------



## Geese (14. Aug 2011)

Tatsächlich, nun funktioniert es. Und wenn ich weiter drüber nachdenke, ists ja ganz logisch, schön dieses Gefühl, was gelernt zu haben  danke (auch für die schnelle Antwort, selbst um die Zeit)


----------

